# Margaret Price RIP



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Please see link below.

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/the-classical-beat/2011/01/margaret_price_rip.html


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

One of my favourite Isoldes. Great singer. Well, what can I say? Hope she's receiving gratitude from Wagner himself by now.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jflatter said:


> Please see link below.
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/the-classical-beat/2011/01/margaret_price_rip.html


69? Darn, she died relatively young. RIP.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

She was my favourite Desdemona, too, as the commentator's of the Washington Post. The very first CD I bought was her recording of French and Spanish songs.


----------

